# Gruen Barclay



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I recently acquired another Gruen Barclay (Spider).

It has had a repaint in a quite lovely purple, however it is a rather bad job. All bumps & lumps under close scrutiny.

So I have decided to get a more professional job done. My existing Barclay is Black & I wondered what other colours they came in.

Is there any way to find that correct face colours or does anyone know what colours these were available in?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bazzab (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi

New to the Forum, just seen your post

I have only seen two colors for the Spyder

Black and White

One of the White


----------

